# Brand new a whole lot of lost



## Campbell920

*Ok let me preface this with it might be a read. 
*So I’ve always loved the small amount of traveling I’ve done in my life, but I’ve never done something like what I want by myself. 
Some backstory before I ask y’all’s advice on some things. I’m 29, gay, and I’ve spent most of the last decade in two long term relationships that held me back, or gave me an excuse to hold me back on a lot of things I’d like to try while still young. One of those was really abusive but that’s a whole another thing haha.
I’ve tried a couple times to really make the plunge and spend a couple months overseas but it ended up falling through on me. So now I have the freedom to do whatever I want, but not the knowledge and I sorta feel like a child. I need a big change in my life and I think a long trip would be good. I definitely don’t have a well paying job but I can save some money pretty easily if need be. 
What im looking for is a location with cheap hostels, a warm climate, a beach, partying, and if I’m being honest somewhere pretty lax with drugs would be cool too but that’s not a dealbreaker. I really have no preference the location at all, but since I’m based in the US I’ll be flying out from there. I still figure even if I have to pay more for the flight I might be able to find a place that checks all the preferences and the money saved from just living in that location would be worth the flight. 
The only thing that’s gonna suck is leaving my dog with my mom hahaha that’s my baby.

_tl;dr 
Someone posted on Reddit’s explain like I’m 5 how can I be poor and still be an expat _


----------



## Bevdeforges

Are you looking to travel for a couple of months, or to relocate for the long term? It makes a huge difference, though by what you've said, you're looking for more of a vacation spot.


----------



## Campbell920

Bevdeforges said:


> Are you looking to travel for a couple of months, or to relocate for the long term? It makes a huge difference, though by what you've said, you're looking for more of a vacation spot.


I’d say more along the lines of a few months, I think I lack any of the critical skills to be able to able to do so long term.


----------



## Harry Moles

Given that this is a forum for long-term expats, not vacationers, you may have better luck looking elsewhere for information.


----------



## Campbell920

Harry Moles said:


> Given that this is a forum for long-term expats, not vacationers, you may have better luck looking elsewhere for information.


Not really a vacation, more along the lines of leaving the country for months at a time, coming back to work and make some money to go do it again. That is what a long term expat is, right? Well besides the ones that work remote so have a way to make money in foreign country.
If I’m still in the wrong place just let me know and I’ll try to research a more suitable forum, it just seemed like you guys have the experience and wisdom that im in desperate need of.


----------



## Harry Moles

No. A long-term expat leaves their home country on a permanent or semi-permanent basis, typically to live and work in another country with legal residence, or to retire with passive income. (Digital nomads are a different flavour of that, with income from remote work but often transient through multiple host countries for tax and visa reasons - hence nomadic.)

What you are talking about is simply travel - a long vacation. You might not think of yourself as a tourist, but you aren't planning to settle anywhere. There are, I'm sure, plenty of resources out there for people looking for places to live cheaply and enjoyably for a few months at a time.


----------



## Campbell920

Harry Moles said:


> No. A long-term expat leaves their home country on a permanent or semi-permanent basis, typically to live and work in another country with legal residence, or to retire with passive income. (Digital nomads are a different flavour of that, with income from remote work but often transient through multiple host countries for tax and visa reasons - hence nomadic.)
> 
> What you are talking about is simply travel - a long vacation. You might not think of yourself as a tourist, but you aren't planning to settle anywhere. There are, I'm sure, plenty of resources out there for people looking for places to live cheaply and enjoyably for a few months at a time.


Ok thanks for the info. Gosh I wish I had the skill sets to do that semi perm life, right now with my moms health I couldn’t make the full time jump till after I settle her affairs.
I’m not finding much when I google so if anyone has any recommendations for communities.
Thanks for being patient with me 😁

maybe like a backpacking community would be what I’m looking for.


----------

